# Resurrecting a old Barloworld System Six



## phazer (Oct 5, 2005)

I got my hands on a old Barloworld System Six, frame looks is almost perfect condition, apart from the headset, which, I am not sure what happend to it. It looks like the previous owner tried to pry out a headset expander plug with force or something, and seriously damaged it. The forrk tube and frame however have no damage.

I would love to be able to save the frame and build it up, but have no idea how to remove the damaged expander.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

phazer said:


> I got my hands on a old Barloworld System Six, frame looks is almost perfect condition, apart from the headset, which, I am not sure what happend to it. It looks like the previous owner tried to pry out a headset expander plug with force or something, and seriously damaged it. The forrk tube and frame however have no damage.
> 
> I would love to be able to save the frame and build it up, but have no idea how to remove the damaged expander.
> 
> ...


That is one of the best frames i have ever ridden. Hopefully someone can provide you a helpful answer. It has been crickets on RBR.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Try posting it on the wrenching forum.


----------



## Max Optimizer (Jun 29, 2017)

I’m contemplating a rebuild of my 2008 SuperSix. I’d been thinking of a new bike as I want fatter carbon wheels, electronic group set, etc, but love my original frame which I’ve babied since day one. Would also love any feedback on mixing an old’ish frame with new everything else.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I could only say go for it... different brand (Specialized), but I updated a 2006-2007 Allez to 11-speed Ultegra 6800 and everything was smooth and perfect. New wheels required, of course, but no chainline or derailleur issues at all.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I had a 48cm frame built up with Campy Chorus grouppo for my wife and she was happy with the ride compared with her Team System bike.


----------

